# Más sobre el Norte Chico



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El Norte Chico tiene su encanto !!!!*

Es cierto que sus pequeñas ciudades están descuidadas y algo olvidadas,pero el entorno natural es precioso.
Acá les paso otros threads relacionados :
SAYÁN :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=422393 
HUARAL :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538684
VALLES DE HUARAL :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=349109
CASTILLO DE CHANCAY :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=287399


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Malecón & Costanera de HUACHO*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> Ehhh *L*imeñito...espero que no te contagies de otros foristas en usar "medias palabras".... *yo también...qué ??? *al grano niño !!!!.... nada de misterios !!!...


Que tú también has reivivido un thread que ya tenía sus años de descanso eterno.:nuts::nuts::nuts:
En fin, no hay mayor problema.
Saludos.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

En canal 7 pasaron un reportaje sobre Huacho y lo que mas me gusto fue su malecon, muy bien logrado.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Pudo haberse dicho desde el vamos...*

Limeñito :
Deberías en tu thread de El Agustino mostrar un plano de la zona de la Urbanización Corporación,para que los foristas se ubiquen bien.... 
Si,reviví éste thread porque la casona Tudor del Maristas de Huacho siempre me llamó la atención... es raro ver Casas Tudor fuera de Lima Metropolitana.


Limeñito said:


> Que tú también has reivivido un thread que ya tenía sus años de descanso eterno.:nuts::nuts::nuts:
> En fin, no hay mayor problema.
> Saludos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

He mostrado más de una vez el plano de LA Corporación.
Y no solo planos, s¡no fotos que mi buena ensuciada de zapatos me costaron.
Saludos.

Por otro lado, toda una grata sorpresa saber la existencia del malecón huachano; la segunda imagen especialmente me gusta.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Miraflorino, no sabía que había un colegio Maristas en Huacho. Podrías poner fotos de Chancay?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Plaza de Armas de Chancay*

Asi es Lía...fuera de Lima,hay 3 colegios Maristas : Huacho,Sullana y Cajamarca. 
Te paso una foto de la bonita Plaza de Armas de Chancay :










Lia_01 said:


> Miraflorino, no sabía que había un colegio Maristas en Huacho. Podrías poner fotos de Chancay?


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El famoso Balcón de Huaura*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Piscinas en el Castillo de Chancay*


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

gracias miraflorino, que bonito que le han hecho piscinas, al menos así atraen más a la gente. Es hotel? es decir el castillo, aunque no creo porque es un laberinto de cuartos de un metro cuadrado.

Si me acuerdo del balcón.

Sabes que los tres hijos de mi MIchina están viviendo en Chancay? viste las fotos en mi blog?


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

cual es la segunda ciudad de Lima? creo que esta a la par o en inferior condicion que la segunda ciudad de otros departamentos...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Segunda ciudad del departamento de Lima...*

*Huacho *por supuesto.....


Trujillo_Rocks said:


> cual es la segunda ciudad de Lima? creo que esta a la par o en inferior condicion que la segunda ciudad de otros departamentos...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Y es una de las 20 ciudades más pobladas del país.


----------



## sarfresh_1 (Aug 22, 2007)

mmm q fotos tan desmerecedoras...tengo mas de 100 fotos sobre estas ciudades...tengo algunos negocios y familiares en el norte chico... asi q seleccionare algunas de las fotos q poseo y q las tome para los trabajos de promoción turistica q he realizado sobre esta zona.........


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Interesante la propuesta*

Esperamos ansiosos que publiques tus fotos !!!!... 


sarfresh_1 said:


> mmm q fotos tan desmerecedoras...tengo mas de 100 fotos sobre estas ciudades...tengo algunos negocios y familiares en el norte chico... asi q seleccionare algunas de las fotos q poseo y q las tome para los trabajos de promoción turistica q he realizado sobre esta zona.........


----------



## sarfresh_1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Bueno Aprovechando un fin de semana largo, el Norte Chico es una alternativa para hacer turismo y del bueno, con bajo presupuesto....Aquí les dejo algunas fotos de mi archivo como ejemplo, sobre esta parte de la Región Lima, la autopista en esta zona es excelente, creo q de las mejores en el país.......

El nuevo y moderno intercambio vial, ingreso a la ciudad de Huacho, sede del Gobierno Regional, una ciudad que cuenta con todos los servicios.....


La Av 28 de Julio, la más importante y comercial de la ciudad, buenas pollerias, chifas y restaurantes....


plazuela Domingo Mandamiento, en pleno centro de la ciudad, rodeada de pequeños boulevares


Malecón Rocca, con vista del puerto y bahía huachana






Plaza u óvalo San Martín 


Plaza de Huaura, y el historico balcón al fondo, a solo 10 minutos del centro de Huacho


Interior del museo de Huaura o casona del balcón


San Francisco, iglesia colonial, en Huaura - Huacho


Complejo Arqueologico Bandurria, a pocos minutos de la ciudad, con 5000 años de antiguedad, es muy parecido a Caral, solo que una versión más pequeña




Vista parcial de la campiña huachana, al este de la ciudad, un lugar plagado de pintorescos pueblitos, lagunas y muchos restaurantes de comida típica, muy buenos...


La hermosa albufera de Medio Mundo, a mitas de


----------



## sarfresh_1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Alli les entregué algunas fotitos, la verdad con tantas en mis archivos me mareo por cuales mostrar, El Norte Chico de Lima tiene numerosos lugares para visitar. PLAYAS, PUEBLOS, MUSEOS, SITIOS ARQUEOLOGICOS, CIUDADES Y UNA ENVIDIABLE GASTRONOMÍA....Si les agrada puedo continuar con el recorrido por Barranca.......

Camino hacia Barranca, la provincia con mayores atractivos turísticos de la región Lima, a solo 20 minutos de las albuferas de Medio Mundo y 45 minutos de Huacho, tres horas desde Lima


................


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Gracias por las fotos*

Si,me apenaba no tener fotos bonitas de Huacho y me alegré de encontrar 2 fotos de la casona del colegio Maristas (donde han estudiado 5 amigos mios !!!).... Gracias por las fotos... te pasaste !!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ufffffffff q rico!!! 










Gracias por las fotos! Ojalá pongas más!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Tienen sus partes bonitas estas ciudades, ese malecón me gustó, así como la iglesia, las ruidas y, por supuesto, el desayunoo!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Calle principal de Huaral*


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

q feo huaral!! conoscan las albuferas de medio mundo ..eso si esta chevere!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Las zonas urbanas del Norte Chico*

Riqui : pero también debemos mostrar todas esas pequeñas ciudades del Norte Chico : Chancay,Huaral,Huacho,Supe,Barrranca,Pativilca,Paramonga,Sayán... es cierto que las zonas naturales son preciosas,pero es interesante también conocer todas esas pequeñas ciudades... Sayán por ejemplo es bien pequeñita pero muy bonita... 


papiriqui said:


> q feo huaral!! conoscan las albuferas de medio mundo ..eso si esta chevere!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesantes las últimas fotos, estuve en Huacho cuando niño, por ello no me acuerdo muy bien de la ciudad, sólo que era algo antigua. A Huaral si he ido en el 2000, me pareció bastante desordenada, feíta, pero la pase muy bien con mis patas.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Maravillosa foto desde el Pasamayo !!!!*

Uno de los foristas de Incascrapers tomó ésta fabulosa foto (perdón por no recordar el nombre del autor de la foto !!!!) :








Bien podría titularse *"rumbo al Norte Chico"... *


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Miraflorino said:


> Uno de los foristas de Incascrapers tomó ésta fabulosa foto (perdón por no recordar el nombre del autor de la foto !!!!)


Juan1912BddlH, creo.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> Riqui : pero también debemos mostrar todas esas pequeñas ciudades del Norte Chico : Chancay,Huaral,Huacho,Supe,Barrranca,Pativilca,Paramonga,Sayán... es cierto que las zonas naturales son preciosas,pero es interesante también conocer todas esas pequeñas ciudades... Sayán por ejemplo es bien pequeñita pero muy bonita...



si pues, del norte chico ..barranca es lo mejor,,una vez mas... el "tacu-tacu' de tatos (muy bueno)., la noche , los chifas y las degustadoras de vinos por la plaza de armas!!...:banana:.es una buena parada estrategica , a los q van al norte "grande".
por pasamayo..hay unas playas "recontracaletonas"..para aquellos q estan enparejados,,uno baja enormes dunas ..hasta llegar a playas q parecen virgenes ( cuidado donde dejar el carro),y ya terminando pasamayo..esta el templo de los krishnas...como se ve en la foto..ta bacan.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué es eso, por Dios!!!!
Muy buena la foto; qué bonito lugar.
Incluso los que viven ahí reciben visitantes; sería interesante, con tal que a uno no lo quieran convertir.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

La ultima foto me gusto mucho, las arenas me gustaron ademas de esas casitas raras parecen de los pitufitos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El mérito para Juan1912 !!!*

La verdad que creía que era Bruno el que había posteado sobre los Hare Kirshnas y los trufis... por eso preferí no nombrar la autoría de la foto...pero si es de Juan1912...mis felicitaciones !!!!


pacolam said:


> Juan1912BddlH, creo.


----------



## sarfresh_1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Bueno acá colaboro con algunas fotos más....esta vez Barranca, para muchos la vedette del Norte Chico, puerta norte de ingreso a Lima para muchos inmigrantes del interior......

Plaza de Armas de Barranca


Balneario de Barranca, muchos restaurantes, discotecas, bares, hoteles...bastante diversión en verano.......




una tarde de verano





playa, con cristo redentor de fondo


Av. Gálvez, su principal arteria


una feria turística


El Tacu Tato, famoso plato, del también famoso restaurante Tato de Barranca, muy visitado por famosos, presidentes y politicos, halagado y también muy visitado por profesionales de la cocina , desde don Pedrito hasta Gastón Acurio, jejeje


En esta provincia se encuentra la ya muy famosa internacionalmente, Ciudad sagrada de Caral




Plazuela de ingreso a la ciudad más antigua de América


Museo bolivariano en el distrito de Pativilca, casona republicana que sirviera de alberge a Simón Bolivar, durante meses, mientras se recuperaba de una enfermedad, desde allí planificó las futuras batallas....


Interiores del museo




Y para aquellos que gustan de construcciones, tengo algunas....

El centrico Hotel Chavín, el mas grande del Norte Chico creo


Moderno Centro de Convenciones, del mismo hotel, exterior e interior




Fiscalía de Barranca


Un edificio residencial, tengo conocimiento que ya estan culminando la construcción de su estructura....


Por lo visto en Barranca hay mucho para ver, hay muchisimos mas atractivos, solo q falta espacio y tiempo para ponerlas, un dato curioso, esta ciudad esta llena de arqueologos, parece q es la nueva meca para estos profesionales, excavasiones por todos los rincones de la provincia me han comentado....Espero les agrade y haya seleccionado fotos interesantes, también tengo un cd completo de fotos de Huaral y Paramonga, solo q no se donde estan, si los encuentro a ver si se las pongo.....


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos! :cheers:

La segunda me hace recordar un poco a la Costa Verde, por el cacantilado, claro que la playa se ve mucho más agradable. El centro de Barranca no me gusta mucho, se ve un poco desordenado. El Tacu Tacu se ve buenazo, me imagino que mejor aún será probarlo! Caral, que se está convirtiendo en uno de los destinos más importantes del país, y el museo también se ven bien. Las últimas fotos son muestras de que las construcciones van mejorando en esta ciudad, felizmente.

PD: Mis ojitos me engañan o en la última foto veo un Mero Loco?? :nuts:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Y como está la carretera a Caral eh? La terminaron de hacer ya? Y fui hace 3 años más o menos y pucha por poco y teníamos que bajar para empujar el auto! Pésima la carretera, ni siquiera era eso, era un trocha horrible al borde del cerro y junto al acantilado.

Buenas fotos!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Qué bonita Barranca !!!!....*

Todo indica entonces que es la ciudad con mejor ornato de todo el Norte Chico...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*¡¡como ha mejorado Barranca !!!! ....*

^^ Huacho - Huaura sigue siendo la ciudad mas grande del norte chico, pero Supe - Barranca ha mejorado muchísimo; definitivamente el turismo es una actividad que rápidamente puede desarrollar una región

El balneario de Barranca se llama Chorrillos, en donde está el cristo redentor y el archiconocido Tato ....


----------



## sarfresh_1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Y no nos olvidemos de las Lomas de Lachay, otro de los grandes atractivos del Norte Chico, una reserva natural a solo hora y media de Lima....

Entre los meses de Julio y setiembre, las lomas lucen así


un zorro, una especie que las muchas que existen en las lomas


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

barrranca rocks!!!!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*2 cementerios japoneses en el Norte Chico*

Cementerio de San Nicolás en Supe :








Cementerio de la Hacienda Paramonga :


----------



## sarfresh_1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Viendo esos cementerios, me recuerda que en *las ciudades del Norte Chico hay una notable población de descendientes chinos y japoneses*, una bastante grande para sus proporciones, incluso, muy aparte de sus descendientes *uno encuentra por sus calles nuevos inmigrantes asiáticos, sobre todo chinos y coreanos*, una autoridad de la zona me dijo que sin exagerar en estas ciudades los asiáticos fácilmente pueden llegar a ser el 30 % de su población.......*si hasta el presidente regional de Lima provincias es chino: Nelson Chui...*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Intersante sería hacer un estudio de la colonia japonesa y china en el Norte Chico*

Yo soy tataranieto de chinos por mi abuela materna,claro que nunca ha tenido impacto en mi ambiente familiar,pero ese hecho ya de por sí hace que yo me sienta "atraído" por la fascinante cultura china... Recuerden que una de las más famosas pintoras peruanas,Tilsa Tsuchiya (hija de japonés),nació en Supe en 1936... Acá en el foro hay un importante grupo de foristas que son descendientes de "orientales" (chinos y japoneses),entre ellos Filter,Canelita,Pai Mei 74,etc.. bien se podría hacer un estudio de las colonias japonesas y chinas en el Perú,que prácticamente en su gran mayoría se asentaron en el departamento de Lima... Tengo amigos de Huacho,que son descendientes de chinos...En la provincia de Cañete también hay dos cementerios japoneses,el de la hacienda Santa Bárbara y el de San Vicente de Cañete :



















sarfresh_1 said:


> Viendo esos cementerios, me recuerda que en *las ciudades del Norte Chico hay una notable población de descendientes chinos y japoneses*, una bastante grande para sus proporciones, incluso, muy aparte de sus descendientes *uno encuentra por sus calles nuevos inmigrantes asiáticos, sobre todo chinos y coreanos*, una autoridad de la zona me dijo que sin exagerar en estas ciudades los asiáticos fácilmente pueden llegar a ser el 30 % de su población.......*si hasta el presidente regional de Lima provincias es chino: Nelson Chui...*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Iglesia en la Plaza de Armas de SAYÁN*


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

El norte chico va mejorando día a día.


----------

